# Shower Curtain Mod



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I know it isn't much, but those of you who have not put in the screen door yet this is working very nicely. I bought a plastic shower curtain & cut it larger then the fabric curtain, then placed 4 velcro squares on it. Two on top on each side & two on the bottom to keep the shower curtain inside the shower. We are no longer having a leaking problems. See links to mod gallery below.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=4378

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=4379

Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That looks like does a very nice job. Funny, I noticed that I got less water on the floor when I leave the shower curtain open









I think I'll give your velcro idea a whirl









Dawn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Actually Dawn the DH said, that won't work







& it works like a charm







A lot easier & cheaper then installing the shower door. We were going to do that Mod, but haven't gotten around to it. I'm glad b/c I really want the full tub









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

nice job Tami









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Way to go Tami









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You guys shower when you're camping? That's what I use the swimming pool for.









Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I put up a regular shower curtain and bar in my 27rsds. I added a plastic one to the bar too and trimmed it and it fits nicely inside the shower and I attached hooks to the wall. I pull the plastic one in and around , clip to the hooks. Works great! The outer cloth shower curtain reaches just to the floor (whew!) and looks very pretty! Matching floor rug below tub and the one around the toilet and matching toilet seat cover and it looks very homey!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I put up a regular shower curtain and bar in my 27rsds. I added a plastic one to the bar too and trimmed it and it fits nicely inside the shower and I attached hooks to the wall. I pull the plastic one in and around , clip to the hooks. Works great! The outer cloth shower curtain reaches just to the floor (whew!) and looks very pretty! Matching floor rug below tub and the one around the toilet and matching toilet seat cover and it looks very homey!


Doxie,

Do you have any pics of your bathroom? I would to see that, it sounds wonderful









Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

The Outback Inn is at the dealers for warranty work. I need to stop there today to see what is taking so long and want to get in the trailer for something anyway. I will take a pic when there.I'll keep you "posted"









(I am also dying to see if I have any upside decals







)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> The Outback Inn is at the dealers for warranty work. I need to stop there today to see what is taking so long and want to get in the trailer for something anyway. I will take a pic when there.I'll keep you "posted"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing your cutie bathroom & hope your stripe/swooosh is correct









Tami


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Full tub














now we're talking nice.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I put up a regular shower curtain and bar in my 27rsds. I added a plastic one to the bar too and trimmed it and it fits nicely inside the shower and I attached hooks to the wall. I pull the plastic one in and around , clip to the hooks. Works great! The outer cloth shower curtain reaches just to the floor (whew!) and looks very pretty! Matching floor rug below tub and the one around the toilet and matching toilet seat cover and it looks very homey!


I would love to see photos of your bathroom too, it sounds really cute








Funny how no one else here has mentioned if they too had upside down decals, so far I guess I'm the only one








Dawn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Full tub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Kevin .........where are the pics of your full tub









Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a good way to avoid that lame stock shower curtain. Glad my Outback came with the shower curtain mod complete...thanks again Y-Guy!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice solution, Tami!








Well done.

Happy Trails
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> The Outback Inn is at the dealers for warranty work. I need to stop there today to see what is taking so long and want to get in the trailer for something anyway. I will take a pic when there.I'll keep you "posted"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing your cutie bathroom & hope your stripe/swooosh is correct









Tami
[/quote]
This was the best I could do-sorry. Two things..I tried and tried to resize and gave up.The rugs weren't in the trailer so couldn't get pic showing that the rugs match very well and pull it all together, looks nice when you walk in. I'll try again when go to rally and I have it all in place,the service guy at dealer was impatient and didn't want to hang out while some chick too pix of her curtain








. However, the pix do show the curtain is exact fit for length, whew. I couldn't beleive it when I hung it. Got curtain at Shopko. If anyone can tell me how to resize, it would be great.I save the pix in my Roxio in smallest size and chose resize in photobucket but they still are huge.







I going to try now with the decal pix I took....it's so frustrating


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Looks like you did a fine job on the photos Doxie...Shower curtain is a nice match


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Looks like you did a fine job on the photos Doxie...Shower curtain is a nice match


thanks! the pix aren't huge?
the shower curtain really is a perfect match for the bathroom in the 27rsds (fawn)
(yeah, I know that's a jasmine spread you see in the background, that was another post. The trailer is Fawn but the bedroom and the slide queen bed and curtains are jasmine







)


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

RizFam said:


> I know it isn't much, but those of you who have not put in the screen door yet this is working very nicely.
> Tami


Ok Tami. Are you contemplating installing a screen door on the shower? I'm not sure how much water that would keep in, and it could be a little revealing.....


















Dan


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Doxie-Doglover Posted Aug 19 2006, 05:39 PM
> 
> This was the best I could do-sorry. Two things..I tried and tried to resize and gave up.The rugs weren't in the trailer so couldn't get pic showing that the rugs match very well and pull it all together, looks nice when you walk in. I'll try again when go to rally and I have it all in place,the service guy at dealer was impatient and didn't want to hang out while some chick too pix of her curtain . However, the pix do show the curtain is exact fit for length, whew. I couldn't beleive it when I hung it. Got curtain at Shopko. If anyone can tell me how to resize, it would be great.I save the pix in my Roxio in smallest size and chose resize in photobucket but they still are huge. I going to try now with the decal pix I took....it's so frustrating


Hey,

That looks great







, thanks it seemed like a pain in the butt to get these photos








When you can, I would still love to see the rugs as well.

Tami



3LEES said:


> I know it isn't much, but those of you who have not put in the screen door yet this is working very nicely.
> Tami


Ok Tami. Are you contemplating installing a screen door on the shower? I'm not sure how much water that would keep in, and it could be a little revealing.....


















Dan








[/quote]

That's cute Dan









Actually I'm not sure about the screen door now? Maybe once we install the full tub, but







I like the fact that when the plastic shower curtian gets yukie







, I can just throw it out & buy a nice new one.









Tami


----------

